# spl meter



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all new member
I have ordered a bk monolith+df and hope to receive it soon! Question is should i use an spl meter to set up my fronts and sub using the high level input and if so how
many thanks,very new to this!:scratch:


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Dont think you need an SPL meter to setup with high level speaker inputs, think the phase will take care of itself then? Or am i wrong, never used these inputs  Do you use a reciever or a stereo amp?

Would recommend an SPL meter if you are using a reciever and connecting it with RCA to low level input


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will be using a neutrik speakon interconnect from my power amp to the sub and the RCA from the reciever to the sub, the neutrik connection will hopefully give my fronts a boost while listening to music!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks
Will do


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, you are connecting both XLR and RCA to the sub? Interkonekt and RCA is the same arent they? Dont think i got the hookup plan here 

Anyway if you use RCA or XLR for low level input and you use a reciever i would get a SPL meter, they are kinda cheap, and a great tool to integrate your sub with your front speakers. Even tho you have a reciever with RC, it might get something wrong 

Connecting two cables to your sub wont do anything else than raise the SPL by 3db, but it wont affect your subs max output, so it only means u can turn your gain button little lower


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thanks told u i was new to this I'll have a go when it arrives.REW should be a laugh!


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Hehe. REW is a great tool  And it works well with a spl meter, I use one from radioshack, for low freq its good, but it stops at 10k hz and falls off. But your sub is never gonna play that high


----------

